

Show HN: Header Headbutt - Removes "position: fixed" from site navbars - sthatipamala
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/header-headbutt/mmpkmmbflaenfbeblocfbemjfnadjain

======
mnicole
I see a lot of people complaining about this and as a designer, I'd like to
have a little more information as to how it detracts from your experiences.

